

Here comes Tesla's 'missing piece' battery announcement - simonebrunozzi
http://www.businessinsider.com/here-comes-teslas-missing-piece-battery-announcement-2015-4

======
simonebrunozzi
Livestream is here:
[http://www.teslamotors.com/livestream](http://www.teslamotors.com/livestream)

